# Teens react to the original nintendo on youtube



## Ren2878 (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone seen this yet? It's pretty depressing. Of all these reacting to old stuff videos, this was the first one that truly made me feel old.

Some teens in in the comment section claimed to have played nintendo as kids. I find that highly unlikely. They're either lying or somehow mistaking it for Super or 64.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't understand how they can't know what it is at all... Or how can they not know to blow on it? Did none of them even have a Game Boy or a DS to not know what a cartridge is? Oldest I've played on the proper console is a Mega Drive, favourite game was Space Harrier II. I think someone I knew had a NES... I remember it being that Mario game where you can choose out of the brothers, Peach and Toad. (this game being the English Super Mario Bros. 2, based on Doki Doki Panic) So I think I've watched someone play a NES, but we've never been a Nintendo family. Apart from the Wii but eh...

They probably weren't lying, their parents could have bought the console to play themselves and held onto it. They might have been young when they played it but that doesn't mean they didn't play it at all. @Ren2878 you forgot the link as well.
TEENS REACT TO NINTENDO (NES): 



If you're going to ask people what they think of a video the first thing you do is give them the video.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Aww. Most of 'em had good things to say. I remember goin' my friends place when he first got one an' learnin' how to play Super Mario Bros. Another friend used to get all insistent that his Genesis was a better platform. My parents got us an Apple IIe when desktops were first comin' out on the market - 5' floppy disks anyone? The kids were right, the new systems are just plain better, an' it's good to let the past go. Doesn't mean I don't have a lot of great memories all the same. 

I loved the kid sayin' "You'd be the biggest hipster ever - a whole different level." Roflcopters


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that. As if I didn't need yet another reason to feel like a geezer old fart. This century blows; and, it doesn't even blow cassetes. Just... I need a drink :mellow:


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr.Venture said:


> Aww. Most of 'em had good things to say. I remember goin' my friends place when he first got one an' learnin' how to play Super Mario Bros. Another friend used to get all insistent that his Genesis was a better platform. My parents got us an Apple IIe when desktops were first comin' out on the market - 5' floppy disks anyone? The kids were right, the new systems are just plain better, an' it's good to let the past go. Doesn't mean I don't have a lot of great memories all the same.
> 
> I loved the kid sayin' "You'd be the biggest hipster ever - a whole different level." Roflcopters


I liked the hipster kid. Thought he was pretty funny. It was just strange to me that some of them didn't even know Zelda. But then if you're not a gamer, I guess...

I love having emulators so I can relive it all on my PC, with my favourite controller (PS3 controller I might add) and much better graphics than before, as well as saving whenever I want with save states. I have FF7 on PSN but I got so sick of the terrible emulation I just had to switch to PS1 emulator. The old greats are good but my God I couldn't play them on their original consoles.

This gen has spoiled me, even more so now I'm on PC.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it sad that I remember this being a huge jump up from the Atari 2600?


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Chrono Trigger

I got all 20 endings. *pats his own back*


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

The new systems may be more technologically developed, but as games have become more streamlined, commercial and 'professional', in addition with the changes to popular culture, I can't help but feel as though a certain spark of creativity has been lost. The graphics are incredible these days for sure, and some modern worlds can be incredibly immersive, but sometimes I just long for that more traditional feeling, I suppose. 

It seems ironic that now the technological limitations on developers have been largely alleviated, allowing for more ambitious projects than ever before, there seems to be a lot of focusing on the trees and not so much the forests. Maybe that's more down to my own perception than anything, but there used to be so many little easter eggs that companies used to throw in, and as an RPG aficionado, I can safely say we haven't had another Xenogears. And what about titles like Vagrant Story? 

I can't really remain objective if I go much farther back, though, because I don't know what childrens' games and media are like today and could likely only assess them from a mostly adult perspective. It just seems to be mostly indie studios that are the most innovative now, and they're innovative in a certain abstract, experimental sense characteristic of this era that I can't fully describe.

That being said, I don't think these people are representative of all teens exactly, because there were a disturbing number of them that hadn't even heard of the Legend of Zelda when there are still new titles being released today! I can already picture a certain contingent of younger gamers flipping desks in frustration and sirs and madams, I salute you.

(Even so, I challenge anyone between the ages of, say, 22 and 32, to watch this without wanting to ask what is WRONG with these people 

Edit: Or punching the damn screen at how bad they are holy mother of god)


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

krentz said:


> The new systems may be more technologically developed, but as games have become more streamlined, commercial and 'professional', in addition with the changes to popular culture, I can't help but feel as though a certain spark of creativity has been lost. The graphics are incredible these days for sure, and some modern worlds can be incredibly immersive, but sometimes I just long for that more traditional feeling, I suppose.
> 
> It seems ironic that now the technological limitations on developers have been largely alleviated, allowing for more ambitious projects than ever before, there seems to be a lot of focusing on the trees and not so much the forests. Maybe that's more down to my own perception than anything, but there used to be so many little easter eggs that companies used to throw in, and as an RPG aficionado, I can safely say we haven't had another Xenogears. And what about titles like Vagrant Story?
> 
> ...


B TO SPRINT
B TO SPRINT
YOU ASSFACES
Only one knew to sprint to the flag at the final jump!


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh so you're better than us because you remember it?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

john.thomas said:


> Oh so you're better than us because you remember it?


Yup!*
*made in jest


----------



## OneCoffeePlease (Mar 26, 2014)

This was just horrible to watch. I feel so old now. :sad:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Aw man I loved the Sega Genesis more than the Nintendo. Shining Force was the best.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I love how they act like, "Why did people tolerate this?" Well that was the best they had and they didn't know any different. It's like saying, "Why do people tolerate the PS4 now?"


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I love how they act like, "Why did people tolerate this?" Well that was the best they had and they didn't know any different. It's like saying, "Why do people tolerate the PS4 now?"


Yeah, can't miss what you don't have.

It's funny, people _will _end up saying that in the future.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Retsu said:


> Yeah, can't miss what you don't have.
> 
> It's funny, people _will _end up saying that in the future.


People also fail to realize that technology is an evolutionary process. You don't get what you have now without more primitive past generations of that product. Think how many different generations of gaming consoles came between NES and what is out now. I bet even pulling a PS1 our maybe even PS2 out for the way younger kids would be deemed as primitive, even though they were 2-4 generations more advanced than the NES.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

john.thomas said:


> Oh so you're better than us because you remember it?


Thank you. This is what l come to these subforums for, and l've yet to leave unsatisfied.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l haven't of heard lots of the games they mentioned. l don't think it was that bad, but this video is long.

We did blow on the games, if it was a placebo effect then why was the cleaning cartridge that removed dust also sold?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> Oh so you're better than us because you remember it?












Seriously though, isn't this more a Gen-X thing? The first console I played was my friend's PS2 in first grade lol. This thing came to the states in 85, so the oldest of Gen-Y would be under ten years old and many wouldn't even have been born.

Oh, and @Retsu did do you have an older brother or sister who played these or something? You're supposed to be the same age as the people in the video.

Edit: Oh, and I remember now that my great aunt had one of these in her basement so I have played one before (yep, I really am better than you, john.thomas).


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yomiel said:


> Oh, and @_Retsu_ did do you have an older brother or sister who played these or something? You're supposed to be the same age as the people in the video.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I remember now that my great aunt had one of these in her basement so I have played one before (yep, I really am better than you, john.thomas).


Stanley 

That'd be difficult seeing as I am the eldest.  But yes, I'm 18. I've been gaming since I was very young.
My dad had a Mega Drive (Genesis in America), which had Outrun 2019, Space Harrier II and some light gun game where you robbed a bank (EDIT: you were the police officer, it was Lethal Enforcers with this gun). I also had Mega Drive collections on PC that I played a lot, and played Sonic Spinball, Vectorman and Phantasy Star II through those. And again I had lots of old Sonic games on PC (Sonic and Knuckles 3, 3D Blast, Sonic R) and a cheapy plug and play thing in the shape of a tiny red Mega Drive with a proper controller and 6 games on it (including Ecco The Dolphin).

We also had a PS1 afterwards. I really liked the PS1, though I really only played Rayman, Looney Tunes, Beyblade and Grand Theft Auto 2 for the farts. None of the greats of gaming.  My cousin had all the good games for it though. I liked watching him play Final Fantasy and Digimon World.

I also had a Game Boy Colour (in purple) as a hand me down with Pokémon Yellow, and I bought Pokémon Silver and Hamtaro for it later on. I was so addicted to Silver.

I got a PS2 for Christmas one year and again got Rayman. I also got my first Final Fantasy... X-2.  I was young, eight-ish, when I played that. Got the PS2 when I was about six? I never did finish Rayman 3... I bought it on PS3 and finally beat it nine years later. 

EDIT: HOW WAS THE MEGA DRIVE RELEASED IN 1990!?!??! I'm guessing we got it a couple of years before I was born, so 1994... they don't make the actual console any more, obviously, but there are LOADS of emulator handhelds and TV plug and plays out there.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Retsu said:


> Stanley
> 
> That'd be difficult seeing as I am the eldest.  But yes, I'm 18. I've been gaming since I was very young.
> My dad had a Mega Drive (Genesis in America), which had Outrun 2019, Space Harrier II and some light gun game where you robbed a bank. I also had Mega Drive collections on PC that I played a lot, and played Sonic Spinball, Vectorman and Phantasy Star II through those. And again I had lots of old Sonic games on PC (Sonic and Knuckles 3, 3D Blast, Sonic R) and a cheapy plug and play thing in the shape of a tiny red Mega Drive with a proper controller and 6 games on it (including Ecco The Dolphin).
> ...


Figures. My dad showed me his old copy of Sim City 2000, but once I showed an interest in console games my parents got worried that I'd get addicted and didn't let me own any consoles until middle school. Anyway, I ended up playing mostly DS and PC games as a result (and a lot of GTA Vice City at a friend's house when I was in first grade (what parents he had...)). Good times.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yomiel said:


> Figures. My dad showed me his old copy of Sim City 2000, but once I showed an interest in console games my parents got worried that I'd get addicted and didn't let me own any consoles until middle school. Anyway, I ended up playing mostly DS and PC games as a result (and a lot of GTA Vice City at a friend's house when I was in first grade (what parents he had...)). Good times.


Lel, my parents let me have my addictions to gaming...  though they never let me play anything really graphic or bad (GTA2 aside but you really couldn't make much out and all I did was drive around burping and farting). Honestly it was just using common sense to find out what was suitable for me.
Maybe they just wanted you to become a PC gamer and see the light... Which you did, so happy days :'D


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I beat Mike Tyson's Punch Out during summer camp and was the most popular kid for an hour.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

bluekitdon said:


> Is it sad that I remember this being a huge jump up from the Atari 2600?


If it is, then I'm sad right along with you. I remember coming home from kindergarten and playing Pitfall and River Raid on the Atari in my parent's bedroom. I also remember getting the NES and some games for my birthday and popping in the Legend of Zelda first because it had a golden cartridge and that, to my mind, meant it must be something special. 

This video makes me feel really friggin' old, but my despair will only truly be complete when they start playing music from the 1990s on the Oldies stations.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

I played most of the old Nintendo games myself. I sometimes feel I will reminiscence games that came before my generation when I grow old.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

krentz said:


> The new systems may be more technologically developed, but as games have become more streamlined, commercial and 'professional', in addition with the changes to popular culture, I can't help but feel as though a certain spark of creativity has been lost. The graphics are incredible these days for sure, and some modern worlds can be incredibly immersive, but sometimes I just long for that more traditional feeling, I suppose.
> 
> It seems ironic that now the technological limitations on developers have been largely alleviated, allowing for more ambitious projects than ever before, there seems to be a lot of focusing on the trees and not so much the forests. Maybe that's more down to my own perception than anything, but there used to be so many little easter eggs that companies used to throw in, and as an RPG aficionado, I can safely say we haven't had another Xenogears. And what about titles like Vagrant Story?
> 
> ...


I'm 33 and it's been so long since I played a cartridge game, I didn't even remember to try blowing on it. I was with the teens wondering what was wrong with it. 'Why isn't it working?' I couldn't remember how to put the cartridge in. It was a very long time ago. I don't remember some of those games. They didn't rate high in importance and still don't.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

My last trip to Wisconsin, I brought my old PS1 and Sega Genesis down. Need to find the adapters for the video for the Sega Gensis but the PS1 is hooked up.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I couldn't ignore the irony of the late 80s-early 90s fashions some of these teens were wearing as they were perplexed by a console from the same era... but honestly, I'm only ~10 years their senior, so I barely remember the original NES; it came out when I was 2.

That said, a lot of them were pretty bad at Super Mario. Is it that hard to figure out to not walk into the goombas, or to not jump into a hole? I assumed people from such a technologically-savvy generation would be better at that stuff...


----------



## Link1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Some of them are only 3-4 years younger than me but I still know some of the popular games (maybe cause I'm a fan of Nintendo). Video game consoles I played on were N64 to Gamecube and Wii (was about 12/13 when I got mine) not to mention Nintendo DS and Gameboy Colours/Advance.


----------

